

Ask HN: What's the best SMS API provider for a uk startup - JayInt

I have a great idea in the SMS market but I can't tell which provider is best a startup just trying to get away with paying as little as possible.<p>options are:
(a)	https://www.tropo.com/
(b)	http://www.fastsms.co.uk/topic-pages/bulk-sms.html?source=aw-bulksms-2;
(c)	http://www.esendex.co.uk/; or
(d)	http://www.textmarketer.co.uk/index.htm.<p>Maybe you know a better one?
======
teljamou
Have a look at <http://nexmo.com> which is a wholesale SMS API with direct to
carrier model and REST Cloud based.

